# Help me.



## Jasdir (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello!

Myself: Jasdir Singh / M / 34 (Married).

Managing a gold jewellery business (Family business) since from 12 years, we are running two successful companies simultaneously at our home town named: Bathinda/Punjab/India. We are known for our beautiful traditional and typical gold jewellery designs in the area, we are also known for our very light weighted colourful gem stones jewellery, apart from our beautiful designs we are also known for our quality products such as purity of gold/silver and as well as the durability of the product. Adding more to my introduction/details I also want to add that along with the retail counters we are jewellery retailers cum manufacturers too, as we are goldsmiths by family background, thus we have great interest in designing and manufacturing jewellery of any kind on demand.

Anyways, feeling the above given information about myself enough, for the mean time, and without wasting your expensive time I think I should come to the real point of the topic for which I created it.

Am interested in visiting Canada, purpose of my visiting Canada is to collect the information/knowledge about.. For example: What/which kind of jewellery is mostly liked by the people over there ? what are the T&C of the state/country to start any new jewellery counter over there ? or perhaps we can just export our jewellery over there ? is it beneficial for us to start any new jewellery business/export in Canada ? many more questions in my mind etc.. and in order to collect all such information/knowledge I need to visit Canada, may be for once or multiple times.

Thus, am seeking to apply for Canadian Multiple Visa (Temporary), and regarding this issue am having few questions to the visa experts on this board. 
- Am I, eligible to apply for this visa type ?
- Am I, eligible to apply for this visa type, even if am not having any relative/friend in Canada ? (just asking this question because somebody told me that its compulsory to have any relative/friend in Canada to apply for this visa type)
- If am eligible for this visa type, than which/what documents I need to have ?
- If am not eligible for this visa type, than for which visa type should I go for ?
- or what should I do to qualify for Canadian visa ?

All opinions are wholeheartedly welcome, So hoping soon for the replies.
_/\_ Namaste, to all of you, tell then


----------



## Jasdir (Nov 8, 2013)

Waiting for any reply


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As you're from INDIA you need a visa to visit Canada. Read
Find out if you need a visa


----------



## Jasdir (Nov 8, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> As you're from INDIA you need a visa to visit Canada. Read


Firstly, thank you so much for your reply.

Auld Yin, of course I need a visa, but my main question on this board is.. Am I, eligible to apply for "Multiple entry visa" even if am not having any relative/friend in Canada ? (just asking this question because somebody told me that its compulsory to have any relative/friend in Canada to apply for this visa type).

And further if according to your assessment if am not eligible for this visa type, than for which visa type should I go for ?

All of your opinions are wholeheartedly welcomed, and am sure that I will get more from you. So, looking forward for your next reply.

_/\_Namaste. till then


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Visit for business: Visit on business
Visit as a tourist: Visit as a tourist


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't give advice regarding Visas but I do think you need to be more reasonable in your expectations about the purpose of your trip. You say you want to see what kind of jewelry people wear here and whether yours would sell in Canada. Well Canada is three times the size of India so the information you seek is unrealistic as there is no generic "jewelry that people wear here". You would be far better off looking only at specific areas that have a high proportion of Indians or southeast Asians living in them. For example, I highly doubt your jewelry would sell much in Weybridge Saskatchewan but it very likely might sell in Vancouver British Columbia.

Do some research on which areas of Canada have a high Indian or southeast Asian population and how they are served when it comes to jewelry and then start thinking about a Visa.


----------



## Jasdir (Nov 8, 2013)

colchar said:


> I can't give advice regarding Visas but I do think you need to be more reasonable in your expectations about the purpose of your trip. You say you want to see what kind of jewelry people wear here and whether yours would sell in Canada. Well Canada is three times the size of India so the information you seek is unrealistic as there is no generic "jewelry that people wear here". You would be far better off looking only at specific areas that have a high proportion of Indians or southeast Asians living in them. For example, I highly doubt your jewelry would sell much in Weybridge Saskatchewan but it very likely might sell in Vancouver British Columbia.
> 
> Do some *research* on which areas of Canada have a high Indian or southeast Asian population and how they are served when it comes to jewelry and then start thinking about a Visa.


Colchar, firstly thank you so much for the valuable inputs.

Another question: To which visa type should I go for, to do this research ? 

Waiting soon for your next reply, 
Nice to meet you, and "_/\_ Namaste" till then


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Jasdir said:


> Colchar, firstly thank you so much for the valuable inputs.
> 
> Another question: To which visa type should I go for, to do this research ?
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you look at the links provided to you in answer #5 and use that as your guide.


----------



## Jasdir (Nov 8, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I would suggest that you look at the links provided to you in answer #5 and use that as your guide.


Of course, these links are important for me, _WCCG_. 
Thank you, and feel nice to meet a " _W_est _C_oast_ C_anadian _G_irl "


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Jasdir said:


> Colchar, firstly thank you so much for the valuable inputs.
> 
> Another question: To which visa type should I go for, to do this research ?
> 
> ...




You should do that research from India before applying for a visa. Check the demographics of the various areas in Canada and then contact ethnic associations, religious associations that serve those ethnic communities, etc. Applying for the visa should be the last step in the process.


----------



## Jasdir (Nov 8, 2013)

colchar said:


> You should do that research from India before applying for a visa. Check the demographics of the various areas in Canada and then contact ethnic associations, religious associations that serve those ethnic communities, etc. Applying for the visa should be the last step in the process.


You mean, all this research through internet ? if so,

Than yes, this kind of research is possible to some extent, but I don't think it can be satisfactory one, do you think it is ? colchar.

Waiting for reply,
_/\_ Namaste, till than


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Jasdir said:


> You mean, all this research through internet ? if so,
> 
> Than yes, this kind of research is possible to some extent, but I don't think it can be satisfactory one, do you think it is ? colchar.
> 
> ...




You should be able to do it from there. Use the internet and then contact the types of organizations I mentioned.

Canada is too big for you to come here and to expect to be able to figure things out in different regions. Toronto and Vancouver are 3354kms apart so there is no way you can spend enough time in both to learn anything while on a short research trip.


----------



## Jasdir (Nov 8, 2013)

colchar said:


> You should be able to do it from there. Use the internet and then contact the types of organizations I mentioned.
> 
> Canada is too big for you to come here and to expect to be able to figure things out in different regions. Toronto and Vancouver are 3354kms apart so there is no way you can spend enough time in both to learn anything while on a short research trip.


*Thankyou a lot, coclar *


----------

